# Just got back from London, a few pics



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

And the crowning jewel:


----------



## SaucemanVR6 (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: Just got back from London, a few pics (VolksPike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksPike* »_
















so nice!!
thanks for sharing


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Just got back from London, a few pics (VolksPike)*

nice S3 pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## buccsmf1 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Just got back from London, a few pics (VolksPike)*

cool


----------



## Robase= (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: Just got back from London, a few pics (VolksPike)*

[









these cars are the $hit


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Just got back from London, a few pics (SaucemanVR6)*

Heh no problems, too bad she was dirty


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Just got back from London, a few pics (VolksPike)*

Is it me or the Celebration pkg wheels started to look better than Avus wheels?


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Just got back from London, a few pics (A4Jetta)*

I agreed, I'd totally rock a set http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SakWantsAnS4 (Jan 18, 2004)

what engine comes in the s3?


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: (SakWantsAnS4)*

1.8t but tweaked just like the TT so the base is 225hp I believe.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (SakWantsAnS4)*

Pre-01 S3: 210hp
02 S3: 225hp


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Just got back from London, a few pics (A4Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Jetta* »_Is it me or the Celebration pkg wheels started to look better than Avus wheels?









Celebration package wheels?


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Just got back from London, a few pics (PerL)*

AoA came out with RS4-replica wheels for 01 A4 Celebration Pkg, which is more like an end of life cycle "special edition" similar to current A6 2.7T Final Edition.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Just got back from London, a few pics (A4Jetta)*

OKay, everybody here just calls them RS4-wheels though, and it seems that everybody and their neighbour is putting them on their Audi or VW this summer








OTOH, I have heard rumours that Toora is coming out with a 17" RS4 replica wheel in a 4x108 bolt pattern now. That would be cool on an older Audi!


----------

